# Where to get nut files



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I gotta get me some nut files. What can you guys recommend for guitars 10-46 strings? Are the hosco ones at sologuitars good ones to get? Or should I be getting a set with slightly thicker guages to allow for a bit more space for the string to not get kinked in there? I'm hoping to spend less than $100-$120 for a set. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe ask them at Solo about which guages to use. I've only been there once but it seems like a good place and they are focused on helping you get the right parts and such along with tech advice.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I got mine from Josh at Japarts, but it looks like they are also contending with supply chain issues with their (excellent) Uo-Chikyu nut files. Nevertheless, they have some info on file sizes for various string gauges that you may find useful: JAPARTS : Uo-Chikyu Nut Files by Hiroshima Files


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

I have the stewmac ones and they’re meh.. after cutting a few nuts, they’re starting to dull out.

Does Lee valley sell that same brand as Japarts? (Uo-chukyu?)?? I know they carry some select stuff.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty sure I got mine from Stew-Mac but that would have been 20 years ago if it was a day. They were made in Hiroshima.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I have a set from Stew Mac


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought mine from a violin luthier supply place in the us. They had the best price at the time. I bought 9-42 electric.
If I remember their name I'll post it.

Found them:








UO-CHIKYU Guitar 6 Nut File set Lite Electric 9-42 Complete Grooves VWWS






www.violinwoodworkshop.com


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm going to get some of these file holders:






Nut File Backer - StewMac


A nut slotting file backer that is more comfortable to hold and makes for a faster cut.




www.stewmac.com


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

To save myself duty fees I'd rather buy from a Canadian supplier, so I'm leaning towards solo for now. I've had a couple things shipped to me from the states the last while where the duty fees were insane. 

Here's the sets I'm looking at 


https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/hosco-h-nf-eg010-black-nut-electric-guitar-files-010-046-with-aluminum-mag-holder/





https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/hosco-tlnf3e-double-edge-nut-file-set-for-electric-guitar/



If anyone knows of another Canadian shop to get the UO-CHIKYU ones I'd probably rather those as everyone seems to agree that they're excellent.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Cool, I was just looking foe exactly this.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mikev7305 said:


> To save myself duty fees I'd rather buy from a Canadian supplier, so I'm leaning towards solo for now. I've had a couple things shipped to me from the states the last while where the duty fees were insane.
> 
> Here's the sets I'm looking at
> 
> ...


There are no duties from the usa.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I bought the full set of Hosco's at Solo Guitars, walked right in and they had them, no delivery BS


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Fred Gifford said:


> I bought the full set of Hosco's at Solo Guitars, walked right in and they had them, no delivery BS


Long walk to Solo for some of us! lol


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

player99 said:


> There are no duties from the usa.


Well I was asked to pay something when it showed up. To the tune of $108 for a $70 item. And another $45 on top of a $130 item. Probably a couple more that my wife dealt with too



Fred Gifford said:


> I bought the full set of Hosco's at Solo Guitars


Which ones did you get? There's a few different hosco sets.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mikev7305 said:


> Well I was asked to pay something when it showed up. To the tune of $108 for a $70 item. And another $45 on top of a $130 item. Probably a couple more that my wife dealt with too
> 
> 
> Which ones did you get? There's a few different hosco sets.


Those are the shipping companies taking liberties with brokerage fees plus the taxes you would normally pay in Canada.

Use the postal system and there will usually be no fees and most often no tax.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

You can buy a set of welding torch tip cleaners for less than $20 on Amazon. Usually contains a dozen files ranging from about .012 - .060. For about $30 you can buy the diamond tipped files.
$11 @ Walmart:








Welding Tip Cleaner Nozzle Cleaner Gas Welding Brazing Cutting Torch Tip Cleaner Needle 2 Sets | Walmart Canada


Buy Welding Tip Cleaner Nozzle Cleaner Gas Welding Brazing Cutting Torch Tip Cleaner Needle 2 Sets from Walmart Canada. Shop for more Welders & cutters available online at Walmart.ca



www.walmart.ca


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I had a set of those welding tip cleaners for 2 nut files and they just weren't doing it for me. For the EADG strings it wasn't bad, but filing the b and e strings was a nightmare. They're so flimsy by the time I was done (not really though) they were so bent out of shape and dull


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Google: razor saw blades, they low range at .008 thickness and should provide the required lateral support.


----------



## 2112 (Dec 30, 2020)

Here is a good tip if you are just doing a quick fix or one job: DIY nut files:





I also had good luck with pre-slotted graph-tech nut on my LPs.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a set of these Hosco files, I've done 3 or 4 nuts with them and they are great! I picked them up from Phili Luthier, I buy most of my stuff from them. 








Tapered Electric Guitar Nut File Set, 3 files


3 piece electric guitar nut file set with 6 different sizes .010 to .046




www.philadelphialuthiertools.com


----------



## hilder rebuilder (1 mo ago)

I create all my brass nuts from quarter inch, by one inch bar ingot. I made a set of "nut slot saw blades" for $7.99. A set of automotive FEELER GUAGES, and a Dremel tool fitted with a one inch diamond wheel to cut the "saw teeth" on the edges of the guitar string thick edges of each feeler gage blades. Lightly file off the burr,


----------

